# sb 383



## 77AZ4X4 (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm thinking of rebuilding my sb 350. I want to get more lower end torque so I thought about putting in a sb 400 crank and a edelbrock performer package. Was not sure if I get the 350 CAM or the 400 CAM. Anyone know? If its the 350 CAM do I use the timing mark for the 350 or 400?
Is the 383 a good engine? Any fedback would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## stey235 (Dec 30, 1999)

I recently installed a 383 in my 84 3/4T. Suburban. It has a 4 speed (Granny type) tranny and will soon have a 4:10 locker full floating rear locker and a heavy duty 4:10 front from a 79 military truck under it. This new 383 has gobs and gobs of torque. I had a local speed shop build it with parts that I supplied. It has 2.02 intakes and 1.60 exhausts. The heads had the bowls polished, hardened seats and new guides and teflon seals installed, stainless valves and new Crower springs and retainers top it off. Crower made a custom cam for my application. NOTE: the 383 takes a special cam. Your standard small block cam will have clearance problems with the longer stroke. They warned me not to lug the motor down to much. It will slow to an almost stop but will shortly beat out the crank bearings if you repeatedly lug the motor. YOU DON'T HAVE TO. It has ample power. I used an Edlebrock performer with a stock 400 Quadrajet carb and stock exhausts. My Suburban assault rig has a 4" lift due to 1ton springs. I use 315/85R/16s Buckshot Mudders for tires when offroading and 235/85/16s the rest of the time. I had the block, heads, crank, rods, vibration dampner, and sheetmetal. I spent just under $2000 for the machining and other parts. I opted for a balanced, rip snortin' motor but my origional estimate from them was under $1400 for the parts and work. I also cost me an additional $250 (included in the 2k) for them to assemble it. I had a time problem so I had them do it. My other motor blew at the beginning of hunting season and I needed to get back up there. Good Luck,

----------
Vic Stein


----------



## Captkaos (Jan 3, 2000)

The 383 DOES NOT need a special cam. Dimensionally the 400 and 350 are the same block. Only difference being the siamesed bores, and larger crank journal diameter. Any small block cam will work. If you are going for low end torque, go with the cam with the least duration. I would not go with a cam that has over 268 degrees advertised duration. An RV cam is great for torque. 
Not sure what you are refering to about a timing mark. But you will need a 400 balancer and flexplate/flywheel if you use a 400 crank.

----------
Chris Lucas
http://www.wwisp.com/~captkaos


----------

